
The moon as you've never seen it before - kingsidharth
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2010/12/iluminating-the-moons-south-po.html
======
iwwr
"Because the moon's rotational axis is tilted by only 1.54 degrees (compared
to Earth's 23.5 degrees), some areas near its poles are left in permanent
shadow, while nearby regions remain sunlit for most of the year."

That's interesting, I wonder if you can energetically exploit the temperature
difference between such regions if they are close together.

~~~
kingsidharth
Wouldn't that be too expensive a project to go all the way to moon to exploit
these points of temperature difference?

~~~
maeon3
The best hope humans have for space exploration is a space arms race. You want
space exploration? Then go to China and get them put some weapons ready for
launch on the moon. That will cause US military operations on the moon inside
2 years. And the units will hunger for services.

If the US is going to go broke with constant war, we might as well explore the
space battlefield while we are at it.

~~~
InclinedPlane
The best hope humans have for space colonization is increasing the wealth of
human civilization (which is already happening at an exponential rate). Over
time the relative cost of manned space exploration drops, more so as
technology improves. It's just a matter of time until it hits a threshold of
self-sustaining criticality (we may already be past that threshold today, but
it's a little too soon to tell).

